# Da Vinci Tobacco - WOW



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

A delightful blend of light Virginia grades combined with Sweet Black Cavendish. Infused with Tuscan Chianti red wine, this blend has a pleasant aroma.

Da Vinci is a classic, luxurious, aromatic smoke. The flavor has wonderful depth, and remains true all the way through the bowl. 
The blending of VA, Black Cavendish & the light wine topping is simply exquisite and very balanced. This blend is very easy to light and rarely needs a re-light at all. The leaves in this blend are of high quality, with very few stems if ever found at all. The VA & Cavendish marry together quite well, and play off each other imparting a memorable smoking experience. 
The room note is excellent, and biting is not a worry at all. 
If your tired of sub-par aromatics, I urge you to try DaVinci and experience this quality blend.

* Very Highly Recommended! *


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Subotaj said:


> A delightful blend of light Virginia grades combined with Sweet Black Cavendish. Infused with Tuscan Chianti red wine, this blend has a pleasant aroma.


Thanks for the review! I have some of this coming in the mail along with some Dark Star and Grousemoor.

Red wine topping...who would have thunk? I read one review that said it tasted kinda like port wine. Would you agree?


----------



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

> I read one review that said it tasted kinda like port wine.


Probably.. The aroma is so...Yummy!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I have been working on a tin of this since it's purchase last October. The tin aroma is a culinary delight. With such pre-light nose appeal the expectations are very high but as you stated the tobaccos do not fail to deliver and satisfy when lit. None the less it is nice just to open the tin and inhale once in a while. :tu

A CAO delight.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Red wine, eh? Sounds interesting.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks for the review. I've been wanting to try some of this-but with so many out there to try....ya know?


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

A very nice review on a very nice, high quality aromatic!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Had a sample of this from Tzilt and I think I am in love. The aroma was wonderful(even Lynn liked it!) Need to score a tin of this. I love the black cavendish. It reminds me of a Tinder Box blend I use to smoke in the 80's.


----------



## KnightKrusher (Jan 4, 2006)

It is a nice change from the English blends, I am smoking some now.:tu


----------



## deckard (Jun 8, 2008)

This is one of my first tobaccos so I can't really compare it with any other. I do enjoy smoking it, however. Firstly, the aroma that wafts up after opening the tin is so delicious I feel like chewing the tobacco. It's also easy to light (thank goodness, for a beginner pipe smoker like me). I'm not entirely sure what VA or cavendish tastes like, but I do know that as I exhale the smoke out through my nose, my senses are suddenly hit by a full-bodied velvety blow that is very pleasurable and does indeed remind me of a hint of red wine. And as previous posters have mentioned, no tongue bite so far. Great stuff...


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I finally cracked open the tin I had sitting in my cellar,and wow is right. This is one delicious blend. No tounge bite to speak of. I have a sweet tooth and this hit the spot. Well done, Dan Tobacco. I will be buying more tins for future smoking. And thank you to all above for turning me onto this blend. Bravo.


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

I really like this blend too. The wife took a puff the other day and liked so much that she even told me that she wanted to have a bowl of it one of these days. I was shocked. :tu


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

I gotta try me some of that. Yum!


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

based on your review I had to pick some up. Luckily it was on sale at a local B&M. I'll let you know what I think once my pipe is clean.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hmmmm.... It seems that I already need to be placing an order for the PTL; I'll have to pick up a tin. I love good quality aromatics!

Thanks for the review! :tup


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I bought a tin today, based off this review. In fact, I am smoking it as I type this. I'm not an Aro fan, and 9 times out of 10 I am disappointed by aro's, but this stuff is ranked at the top as the best aro I have had the pleasure to smoke. 

Taste good, pleasant room note. Only thing I disagree on is about the relighting. I have had to relight often, but that could be packing error on my part. 

:tu Way to go on reviewing a great tobacco.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

I gave in and purchased a tin of this blend as a result of your review. I was somewhat skeptical,however I try to keep an open mind. Upon lighting my first bowl I was plesantly suprised to find it was all that you said it was. After my second and third bowls nothing changed it was still as good as you stated, very consistent bowl to bowl. I have since purchased tow more tins. Thanks so much for your reveiw.

Mikep


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

I must agree! This stuff is awesome.I will be ordering more for sure!


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Got an oz. of this not a week ago from a local TinderBox... It's not half bad actually. It didn't live up to all the hype i've been hearing about but that doesn't mean it's not a sweet change of pace now and then. Smells like... plums, or something. Very fruity smell. I'm definitely glad I tried it and it definitely has a distinct taste to it (though may not be my every day cup of tea).


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Professor Mike said:


> I gave in and purchased a tin of this blend as a result of your review. I was somewhat skeptical,however I try to keep an open mind. Upon lighting my first bowl I was plesantly suprised to find it was all that you said it was. After my second and third bowls nothing changed it was still as good as you stated, very consistent bowl to bowl. I have since purchased tow more tins. Thanks so much for your reveiw.
> 
> Mikep


After smelling Mikes tin this weekend, I had to pop the one I have had for a few years. I was highly impressed. A strong aro, but still enjoyable. I could see this as a campfire baccy or a break to rest the water baccy.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Just tried it for the first time the other day...a great smoke...definitely made it into the rotation...p


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

I had a tin and liked it straight away. The last bowl seemed to start off with a bit of sour, almost vinegar taste that I didn't care for. Maybe I was drawing too hard?


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Sounds interesting. Another to add to the list.


----------

